# Correct Theraband Gold?



## Cogar (Nov 5, 2017)

First of all, let me say that I searched this topic and could not find anything.

I recently purchased some TBG, but it is not labeled the same as previous Theraband bands I have purchased (see image). Did I purchase the right item?


----------



## Cogar (Nov 5, 2017)

I uploaded the file but it didn't seem to come along for the ride. If you can give me a tip regarding what I may have done wrong, it would be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Cogar (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, treefork. The image you posted is what Amazon posted for the product.

The bands I have purchased in the past have a white logo maybe 1/4" high that says "Theraband Theraband Theraband Theraband" across the width of the band and this repeats every 8" or so.

What I received recently has a much larger logo with THERABAND one time in 1/2" caps and a two line disclaimer below it in 1/4" caps stating READ INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE USE AT THERABAND.COM/SAFETY.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

You might have gotten the latex free variety: http://www.theraband.com/products/resistance-bands-tubes/non-latex-resistance-bands/theraband-professional-non-latex-resistance-bands-25-yard-roll.html

The picture seems to have the marking you describe.

I've never used the latex-free version, not sure how it'll preform.


----------



## Cogar (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks cpu_melt_down. It was my plan to get the latex version.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Latex free S.U.X B,I.G! Send it back. Get the latex.


----------



## Cogar (Nov 5, 2017)

You pushed me off the fence, flipgun. (Thank you.) I requested that the seller send me the proper version.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

We that know have an obligation to tell those that don't.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Things are making sense now, in the past I've had same cut tbg band sets and wondered why they feel different when shooting and why I prefer 1 set to the other!? Is there any sure way of telling what is latex free?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

